# The soldier looks out the window......



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks Pappy.  It's especially poignant when you consider that, more likely than not, the soldier was only in his early 20s at the time.


----------



## 911 (Mar 19, 2019)

That’s beautiful Pappy. Too bad people didn’t have that mentality when we came home from Vietnam.


----------



## cdestroyer (Mar 19, 2019)

An now that the attitude towards certain actions has come to be challenged. The actions of the returning fighters is no longer
acceptable. Such as that shown in the "kissing sailor" photo from wwii. Woman today reject any and all advances "upon their bodies" as vulgar and a ****** assualt...


----------



## oldman (May 31, 2019)

The last two verses kind of hit home, although I wasn’t married. I still remember on my second day home, I decided to drive over to the American Legion and have a beer and hope a few of the “old gang” was there. I felt like I was missing something in my life. Like a piece of me was left behind and I needed to talk to someone that understood. 

As I walked in, I saw the bartender looking right at me with a big smile on his face and said that he heard that I was home. Of course, the first round was on the house. Next thing I knew, a few more vets gathered around and we talked about everything, except combat. No one, including me, wanted to talk about our actual experiences. In fact, the first question that was asked was, “How’d you like those C-rations?” I told them that the spaghetti wasn’t too bad and then we all laughed. 

It was a great day being with people that understood. I came to realize that day that men can tell each other that they love one another without saying the words and that works for me.


----------

